# bike racing shirts, sublimation blanks



## Rambler (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello. Does anyone have suggestions of a company to order sublimation blanks of bicycle racing shirts?
Thanks!


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I thought most of those were printed from a roll, then cut and sewed after the print.


----------



## DaytonaDan (Jul 12, 2011)

Not sure if this is what you're looking for, but try this: Vapor Apparel for Sublimation Imprinting - DyeTrans.com

dan


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Custom cycling jerseys are in fact cut and sew. The vast majority of cycling jerseys are very colorful plus you have the challenge of the pockets on the back. You would not get professional results trying to press on a premade jersey even if you can find one.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

DaytonaDan said:


> Not sure if this is what you're looking for, but try this: Vapor Apparel for Sublimation Imprinting - DyeTrans.com
> 
> dan


WHOA, big fella
Baby steps
Let the Heavyweights take this one, it's a cut & sew.

Just kidding you, welcome to the dye sub neighborhood.


----------

